# Lands' End Premium Mesh Polo Shirt



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

This weekend, my wife and I decided to stimulate the economy a little bit with our economic stimulus money. I was sorely lacking in the polo shirt department because I didn't have a navy blue one.

I tried on a few different shirts from a few different brands. I liked the look and feel of the American Living shirts but the embroidered eagle is downright appalling (and this from someone who doesn't mind the pony).

Well, I have a new favorite polo shirt now. The fit and small collar of the RL mesh polo used to be my favorite, but the short, tight sleeves weren't so flattering on my not-so-toned arms.

The fit on the LE polo is a little looser in the chest than the RL polo, but not by much. The sleeves, however, are much more flattering. They are longer, by about 2 inches and just a little roomier. Roomy enough for the banded sleeve not to get "stuck" on your arm when you reach for something. And the collar stays nice and close to the neck -- I hate it when polo shirt collars gape open and show off too much chest (and no, I don't button the top button.)

The fabric holds up LE's claim about it being much better than other polo shirts. It's much, much smoother -- without being t-shirt-like as with the interlock polo.

I don't normally come on here and "review" clothes but I was so impressed with this shirt I thought maybe someone here was on the fence about getting a new polo shirt and figured this might help.

Cheers!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your post. I've owned a lot of polos over the years (RL, Lacoste, BB, LLB, Vineyard Vines, Cutter & Buck golf shirts, to name a few). IMO, the LE "original mesh" banded-sleeve polo (about $5 less than the one that you have linked) is as nice, or nicer, than any shirt that I have owned. LE polos are a steal.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish LE would make a slim-fit polo.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

The LE polos are now a favorite of mine. I agree about the arms being a bit longer than the RL shirts and not being as constricting, although the RL shirts allow me to show off my guns. :icon_smile:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> Thanks for your post. I've owned a lot of polos over the years (RL, Lacoste, BB, LLB, Vineyard Vines, Cutter & Buck golf shirts, to name a few). IMO, the LE "original mesh" banded-sleeve polo (about $5 less than the one that you have linked) is as nice, or nicer, than any shirt that I have owned. LE polos are a steal.


Concur. I have the banded sleeve ones in about 10 colors. I like that they come in talls as well.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't wear the regular LE polos, a Large is too small and an Extra Large is way too big, but the premium mesh in Extra Large fits just right. And as mentioned, the fabric is much nicer. In my book, best bang for your buck is still LL Bean's polos.

Brian


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

ComboOrgan said:


> I wish LE would make a slim-fit polo.


Trim fit solids:

Trim fit patterns:


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

How did I miss that? Thanks for the link!



JohnnyVegas said:


> Trim fit solids:
> 
> Trim fit patterns:


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the post. These are INCREDIBLE shirts. Just arrived.

The interlock is a bit dressier than the mesh. The placket brings the collar up to a better level, than most mesh shirts. Sleeves are slightly longer than most mesh ones, which seems like a plus. 

They are apparently selling pretty well, the white ones are b.o. until July.

You can get three for the price of one RL, and the LE seem like much more substantial shirts.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Agreed. These are great shirts.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The one I have has now developed two small holes, not good! Thankfully, LE stuff is guaranteed for life.

Brian


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

JohnnyVegas said:


> Trim fit solids:
> 
> Trim fit patterns:


I ordered the Trim Fit banded one b/c it looked like a great deal; and while the material was good it was just too short. Like shorter than Lacoste.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I love my LE polos, have about a dozen that are wearable in public and several more that see "work around the house" duty. And they are even on sale right now.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I've tried polos of every brand, but for the last several years these have been my favorite. They look nice, no logo, and they hold up, and the price is more than fair.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I just snatched up 3 of the original mesh banded ones. On sale :icon_smile_big:


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

vwguy said:


> The one I have has now developed two small holes, not good! Thankfully, LE stuff is guaranteed for life.
> 
> Brian


I have one LE original mesh polo that developed a hole on the front placket seam. First time I have seen that, and I wear tons of polos.

My personal favorite from LE is the rugged mesh polo. That is the most substantial polo shirt I have ever seen. The seams are bulletproof, and the material drapes very well. I believe they are on sale right now for under $20, and there are also a few in overstocks for less.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

nringo said:


> I ordered the Trim Fit banded one b/c it looked like a great deal; and while the material was good it was just too short. Like shorter than Lacoste.


what size did you get, and how trim and how short were they? I'm considering the trim fit in large, but I am 6'1" and would not want something too short.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

NoVaguy said:


> what size did you get, and how trim and how short were they? I'm considering the trim fit in large, but I am 6'1" and would not want something too short.


I'm 6' and purchased a large...Fit was similar to lacoste I'd say; not as slim fit as a Polo custom fit polo. It was shorter than the lacoste so really there was no way to tuck it in and I figure after a wash it might shrink up a little. I was hoping for something a little more like the Polo custom fit - slim and shorter, but not too short....so if I wanted to tuck I could, if not it still was alright. Try ordering one, if you don't like it you can do what I did and take it back to Sears.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"The LE polos are now a favorite of mine. I agree about the arms being a bit longer than the RL shirts and not being as constricting, although the RL shirts allow me to show off my guns"

The LE Polo is a great alternative to the usual designer wear. I have tried many and rule out any of the mercerized except RLPL and of the mesh, RL and LE are almost even. However you have specifically pointed out the reason to wear a banded arm polo. Showing big guns are our way of silently bragging or showing off without sweating. The ladies don't say so but they appreciate polo arm prowess also.
With that said I seldom need to stray from the two leaders except to try out something new and then return to the two perfect brands.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's what I got from LE in regards to a product size inquiry on item 19758-0AL1 (Men's Trim Fit Banded Pima Mesh Polo Shirt)

"Greetings from Lands' End! Thank you for contacting Lands' End.

Style 197580AL1 in size small has a garment chest of 38", the length is 27" and the sleeve is 9 3/4". The medium is 42" in the chest, 27 1/2" in the length and 10" in the sleeve. The large is 46" in the chest, 28 1/2" in the length and 10 1/4" in the sleeve and the extra large is 50" in the chest, 29 1/2" in the length and 10 1/2" in the sleeve. I"m sorry to report we don't have a waist measurement on these items.

Please feel free to contact us for further assistance and include all correspondence if more information is needed."​
I might buy 2 or 3 pairs for wearing untucked. too many of my polos are of the blocky izod/gap/old navy style.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I know the measurements are listed for the Original Mesh polos -- but does anyone find that these shirts tend to run large or small? 

Thank you


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Answering my own question -- they run large.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

It just doesn't seem traditional to wear these polo sleeves so loooooong.

Why the HECK does LE insist on such long sleeves on a short sleeve shirt?

Seems very 90's. Or something.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> It just doesn't seem traditional to wear these polo sleeves so loooooong.
> 
> Why the HECK does LE insist on such long sleeves on a short sleeve shirt?
> 
> Seems very 90's. Or something.


I like the sleeves long. I can't stand it when they don't reach just barely above my elbow.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Not to hijack this thread...*

...but to continue singing LE's song I just had to interject. I just took delivery of a tailored-fit OCBD by LE. I think it's the best deal I've ever gotten on anything. Period. For the astounding price of $19 ($25 shipped) this shirts simply kills it. I'm not really a trad, but I think everyone needs a white OCBD and I'm so impressed by this one that I might just turn into a trad at some point (I _am_ from Annapolis, after all)! The tailored fit is perfect for my 160lb, 5'10.5" frame, the collar has a nice roll, the fabric seems robust, the buttons are thick, and, Oh, did I mention? It was NINETEEN DOLLARS. Time to order some more colors...

Now, if they only made them without a box-pleat/locker loop and without pockets....


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

ComboOrgan said:


> I wish LE would make a slim-fit polo.


I love their polos but the small has outrageously long sleeves and is tight in the chest. I'm 5'9" and weigh about 135. I've tried on all their polos and the pima fit differently than the mesh. Maybe it's a different factory. So, I bought an XL in the young men's dept and it fit a lot better than the mens small. The tails and sleeves were a lot shorter than a mens version. So far the quality is the same as the regular polo.

The only problem is my 5'10" 210 lb weight lifting son will never get my hand me downs.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

Their "performance pima" polo shirts are my personal favorite. I bought four this summer as I'm replacing the polos I've worn out since college, and they are so soft (re: girlfriend LOVES them more than I do). They're also a bit more lightweight than the heavy mesh polos, have a cleaner appearance, and are perfect for summer.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> I know the measurements are listed for the Original Mesh polos -- but does anyone find that these shirts tend to run large or small?
> 
> Thank you


The last time I talked to one of the girls at the Lands End Dept at Sears, she said they're cut large.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a few of them last summer. They fit well, which to me means slightly full with a long tail. They laundered well but ultimately began to seperate along seams so I chunked them.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently purchased a few LE Performance Pima mesh polos. 
Full cut, no logos, pima cotton, $20 price (on sale).
These polos appear to be a good value.


----------

